# Can I watch Live TV on PC?



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

If I get the 4-tuner Bolt, can I watch Live TV on my PC without connecting the Bolt to it or another Mini to it, while streaming TV to my other two PCs? Right now, I'm using an InfiniTV6 ETH, which works, but it's kinda clunky. Plus, the Windows 10 unofficial port doesn't seem to support extenders.

I have Verizon FiOS, with cable lines to three different bedrooms. Would I need to add a MoCA device to each cable line or is such compatibility built into the Bolt/Minis?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

JOSHSKORN said:


> If I get the 4-tuner Bolt, can I watch Live TV on my PC without connecting the Bolt to it or another Mini to it, while streaming TV to my other two PCs? Right now, I'm using an InfiniTV6 ETH, which works, but it's kinda clunky. Plus, the Windows 10 unofficial port doesn't seem to support extenders.
> 
> I have Verizon FiOS, with cable lines to three different bedrooms. Would I need to add a MoCA device to each cable line or is such compatibility built into the Bolt/Minis?


Hi,
Check this video out, 



Regarding MoCA, the Bolt and minis have MoCA builtin. If you are using a Verizon router, an Actiontec or the G1100, you will already have MoCA on your system, so when connecting the Bolt, use the "connect via MoCA", not the "create a MoCA network" setting. On the minis, use "connect via MoCA" and you will be good. 
If you are talking about using other devices/PC's connecting via MoCA, you will need either another MoCA adapter for that. If you have an older Actiontec router laying around, these can be re-configured to work as 4 port MoCA adapters. Be aware though that the older Rev A-E are MoCA 1.0 devices and will not play well with MoCA 2.0 devices, i.e., the Bolt or Verizon's G1100 Gateway. The Rev F-I's will work fine though. Directions for configuring the Actiontec routers are here, see #2, http://www.dslreports.com/faq/15984


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

JOSHSKORN said:


> If I get the 4-tuner Bolt, can I watch Live TV on my PC without connecting the Bolt to it or another Mini to it, while streaming TV to my other two PCs? Right now, I'm using an InfiniTV6 ETH, which works, but it's kinda clunky. Plus, the Windows 10 unofficial port doesn't seem to support extenders.
> 
> I have Verizon FiOS, with cable lines to three different bedrooms. Would I need to add a MoCA device to each cable line or is such compatibility built into the Bolt/Minis?


The answer is "no" you can not watch a live tuner on anything but the Tivo itself or a Mini, you need to start a recording and then stream that to the PC in question, it's not "streaming live" for some it's acceptable, for others it's not, but it's not "live streaming from a tuner"


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Get a cable card tuner for PC like Silicon Dust or Ceton.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Get a cable card tuner for PC like Silicon Dust or Ceton.


I already have InfiniTV6 ETH. Problems:

We're being forced to upgrade to Windows 10
Windows 10 does not have WMC
There is an unofficial port to Window 10, but it does not support the use of Extenders...yet.
My computer is more or less top of the line, yet the WMC port is slow and not snappy, not acceptable to family members.
I do watch Live TV on my computer, currently with my setup and I love it, I don't have to have an extra box around. This is why I was asking about not having to have one. Even if the Windows 10/WMC solution worked flawlessly, it's much pricier. Bolt is cheaper, yet only 4 tuners.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You don't need WMC for live TV. Keep your Ceton for the PC, and get TiVo for everywhere else. 

I too replaced my entire WMC and Extenders system with TiVo. Only difference is I don't need live TV on any PCs.

How are you being forced to upgrade to Win 10? WMC in Win 7/8/8.1 should continue working for years to come. If you must run 10 for whatever reason, just run a Win 7 VM for WMC purposes.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

@JoshKorn - there a several ways to watch non-protected content on your PC without directly transferring the content. The TiVo sanctioned way is TiVo Online, we also have a Plex Channel that works pretty well. Channels that are set as Copy Once, cannot be streamed to a PC at all - but can be transferred to an iPad.

The downside to all these solutions is that they require a recording to be initiated... Not completed, just initiated. Yes, this means you cannot channel surf!

TiVo does not allow a computer to capture the output of a tuner directly, but can stream from an in process recording.

So, if you want to watch a live show, kick off a recording, start streaming the recording immediately.


----------

